# Choix de l'OS par défaut au démarrage du Mac ?



## Tomma (10 Avril 2006)

Comment faire pour que le Mac démarre automatiquement sur l'OS de son choix ? (sans passer par la touche 'Alt') Le Mac démarre toujours sous Windows, j'aurai préféré qu'il démarre sur Mac OS par défaut.


----------



## Alycastre (10 Avril 2006)

Tomma a dit:
			
		

> Comment faire pour que le Mac démarre automatiquement sur l'OS de son choix ? (sans passer par la touche 'Alt') Le Mac démarre toujours sous Windows, j'aurai préféré qu'il démarre sur Mac OS par défaut.



????? Il me semblait qu'il démarrait par défaut, sur OSX !!!


----------



## Frodon (10 Avril 2006)

Tomma a dit:
			
		

> Comment faire pour que le Mac démarre automatiquement sur l'OS de son choix ? (sans passer par la touche 'Alt') Le Mac démarre toujours sous Windows, j'aurai préféré qu'il démarre sur Mac OS par défaut.



Il faut aller dans les préférences "Démarrage" et selectionner le disque ayant le système que tu veux démarrer par défaut puis redémarrer.

Alors cela devrait redémarrer par défaut sur ce système.


----------



## Alycastre (10 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Il faut aller dans les préférences "Démarrage" et selectionner le disque ayant le système que tu veux démarrer par défaut puis redémarrer.
> 
> Alors cela devrait redémarrer par défaut sur ce système.


Jaipastoutcompris comme dirait quelqu'un !!! Tu es sous MacIntel avec Bootcamp ?:mouais:


----------



## Frodon (10 Avril 2006)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Jaipastoutcompris comme dirait quelqu'un !!! Tu es sous MacIntel avec Bootcamp ?:mouais:



Non. Mais c'est ecrit dans la Doc. A noter que le choix du disque de démarrage par défaut ca existe depuis fort longtemps, même sous MacOS classique  Pas besoin d'avoir un Mac Intel pour connaître et utiliser cette fonctionnalité de choix du disque de démarrage par défaut 

Ca permet de démarrer sur un autre disque par défaut, et pour les machines compatible MacOS 9 de démarrer sur MacOS 9 au lieu de MacOS X par défaut par exemple.


----------



## Alycastre (10 Avril 2006)

Il nous dit démarrer sur Windows ???????????   :mouais:


----------



## molgow (10 Avril 2006)

Je confirme le panneau de préférence système "Démarrage" propose simplement un choix en plus "Windows".


----------



## Tomma (12 Avril 2006)

Merci pour vos conseils, ça marche correctement maintenant. (démarrage sur Mac OS par défaut)


----------



## apenspel (15 Avril 2006)

Tomma a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos conseils, ça marche correctement maintenant. (démarrage sur Mac OS par défaut)


On espère bien !


----------



## cedrox (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas utiliser bootcamp pour faire le partitionnement de mes disques et je ne vois pas ma partition windows (en NTFS) dans l'onglet démarrage des préférences système. J'ai pourtant un driver qui me permet de lire des partitions en NTFS mais pas moyen. D'ailleurs, quand j'avais installé la version 1.4 de bootcamp, je n'avais pas eu ces soucis. (cette version 2.0 est un peu pourri : tu ne peux pas installer VISTA sur du FAT...). Enfin voila, je boot sur MAC à chaque fois alors que je souhaiterais WIN par défaut (désolé pour les utilisateurs de mac avertis que vous êtes...) Merci pour vos lumières.
signé : un utilisateur de windows pacifique


----------



## Tarul (2 Septembre 2008)

Dans les préférences de démarrage->tu sélectionnes la partition windows et voilà, ton mac démarrera sur cette partition.


----------

